# Tommy Farmer’s Casting Seminar to benefit NCBAA Beach Access Legal Fund



## Webmaster (Jun 13, 2005)

NCBBA Benefit Distance Casting Seminar

Tommy Farmer, 3 time National Distance Casting Champion and American distance casting record holder along with the NCBBA will host a benefit Casting Seminar on Saturday May 24th . 100% of the proceeds will go to the CHAPA legal fund to help keep our beaches open for responsible ORV use.

Learn how to hit that second bar and support the drive to keep our beaches open!!!

Contact Mike Metzgar with the NCBBA for more details.

Donate to the NCBBA Legal Fund
www.ncbba.org

Mike Metzgar 
North Carolina Beach Buggy Association
Director, #5559, Life Member
[email protected]


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

More Seminar info - 

When - Sunday May 24th, 10:00 am.

Where - Salvo Day Use Area.

The NCBBA is holding their annual meeting at 2:00 on Sat the 23rd followed by a pig pickin. Location is the Rodanthe - Waves - Salvo Community Center. Donations (min. 25.00) will be accepted at the meeting and also the day of the seminar. 

It should be fun, come on out!!!

Tommy


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

A great opportunity and a worthy cause, but I'll be pitching nymphs to Virginia mountian smallmouth that weekend. Hope it's a great time with a good turnout!

Evan


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm gonna see if the wife and I can make this one. Everyone here needs to join the NCBBA to help keep the cape open! :fishing:


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

This Sunday!!!

Come on out guys. Improve your cast AND help the fund the legal fight to keep our beach access open.

I't a win-win.

Tommy


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Wish it was in Wilmington. I will be out that way this week.


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

Dang it....This is what I get for not reading the posts lately tommy.....yes it is a win win situation....I will check out the web site...will be busy tomorrow so hope it goes well and the cause recieves nice donations..


----------

